# sunset



## Huh? (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## hjmick (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice Huh?. I especially like the silhouette of the tree. I took these in Alaska last year:


----------



## Huh? (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you much...and thanks for sharing some beautiful shots...I'm just starting in with this digital photography...sure is convenient compared to shooting 35 mm slides.

Getting ready to get back on the road again so will be spending less time on the internet and looking forward to getting back into photography.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 31, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Thank you much...and thanks for sharing some beautiful shots...I'm just starting in with this digital photography...sure is convenient compared to shooting 35 mm slides.
> 
> Getting ready to get back on the road again so will be spending less time on the internet and looking forward to getting back into photography.



I hear you.

Both shots were late at night, like 10:30 and midnight. Long days in July in Alaska.

I will be taking on the task of scanning all of my dad's old slides into my computer soon. Maybe. There are so many...


----------



## Huh? (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, now you went and did it...packing for the road I had decided to leave a suitcase full of slides and photos in storage because I don't have a slide scanner but you got me curious...surely with today's technology a slide scanner shouldn't be too expensive...??????????

Hmmmm...how about free...check out this link...

BackLighter

Now I'm tempted to dig back into storage and take the suitcase with...that and I have to find the couple of other boxes that I threw some other loose slides and photos into after I had packed away the suitcase...I'm thinking it may be well worth the trouble...


----------



## hjmick (Oct 31, 2009)

I picked up an HP C8180 printer/copier/scanner at Best Buy, probably ran me $250-$300. I've got no complaints. Easy to use, prints great pictures, scan is easy, works wireless.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 31, 2009)

Right on...I looked further into that home made job and it looks like a pain in the ass process...I'd lose interest real fast...sounds like it would be worth the investment to get something like what you got...thanks for the info.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 31, 2009)

The first scanner I had used an implement similar to the one you linked, pain in the ass. With the HP, I can scan four at once.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah...it seemed like a long-winded process...got too damn many slides for that...4 at a time sounds much better...the time savings would pay for itself rather quickly.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have a digital pic, but if one has ever seen the sunset sinking over the Puerto Rican walls known as El Morro, they will never forget it.


The sunset on Puerto Rican women's asses is pretty good too.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 31, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> I don't have a digital pic, but if one has ever seen the sunset sinking over the Puerto Rican walls known as El Morro, they will never forget it.
> 
> 
> The sunset on Puerto Rican women's asses is pretty good too.



Like this:




*?*

or this:




*?*


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice, and now the asses?


----------



## hjmick (Nov 1, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Nice, and now the asses?



Still looking...



LOL


----------



## Huh? (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Huh? (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Huh? (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Huh? (Nov 4, 2009)

Tonight's colorful sunset...


----------



## hjmick (Nov 4, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Huh? (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks...and then we can play with them...


----------



## Huh? (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## dink (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Huh? (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice...where?


----------



## dink (Nov 18, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Very nice...where?



Oops, I didn't take it, but it's Halkidiki, Greece.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 18, 2009)

Illinoisy.


----------



## Huh? (Nov 19, 2009)

dink said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice...where?
> ...



Ahhh...I was wondering if you may have got that new camera yet...


----------



## Huh? (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr. H. said:


> Illinoisy.



Beautiful...I particularly like the top one with the "layered" effect...awesome.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 19, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Beautiful...I particularly like the top one with the "layered" effect...awesome.



'Tanks. These are from this past summer. We just had a storm blow over, and when the sun came out I grabbed my camera and headed for the countryside. Here's a cloud pic from the same storm.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahh yes the sunsets thru aerial pollutants are very beautiful.


----------



## Huh? (Nov 19, 2009)

Another nice shot Mr. H...

...at one time I had a picture framing business so I did a lot of cropping of artwork for dramatic effect...was inspired to mess with your photo,...hope you don't mind...






Hmmm...I might even be tempted to take off all of the darkness in the sky on the left side...but then you lose the tree at the bottom...any which way you look at it, I really like your photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks. No prob. That's actually a crop I did myself. I've got several. Here's one more of the "big picture".


----------



## Huh? (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahhh...great photo...from that I'd be tempted to lose the left hand 20% or so and leave most of the rest...something like...


----------



## Huh? (Nov 19, 2009)

Huh? said:


>



I still like this the best...I think.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

hjmick said:


> I picked up an HP C8180 printer/copier/scanner at Best Buy, probably ran me $250-$300. I've got no complaints. Easy to use, prints great pictures, scan is easy, works wireless.



I have a HP C8180 too and have had it over a year now.  Love it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 19, 2009)

Huh? said:


> Ahhh...great photo...from that I'd be tempted to lose the left hand 20% or so and leave most of the rest...something like...



Coolvy. Much better balance.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 19, 2009)

they are a tad blurry....but it was the reddest sunset i had seen all year!


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 19, 2009)

Farming kicks up a lot of dirt and dust this time of year. Nice photos.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 21, 2009)

Huh? said:


>



WOWOW, a SUN and a MOON SET !


----------

